# Chrono Trigger DS official website online



## hova1 (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/ctds/
not much to see there but still a confirmation


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING GOD GIVE IT TO ME NOW THANK YOU FOR THE LIN-
*head explodes*


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a note, the clock on the website is based on your system clock


----------



## JPH (Jul 2, 2008)

Screw dis...where's my EarthBound?!

No, but I'm really digging this.
I love a lot of SNES games and it's about time they port / remake them to the NDS.

Great news!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 2, 2008)

*Head Asplodes*


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 2, 2008)

It's been ported once already. It better be more then just a port. I'm sick of ports...


----------



## Prophet (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow. a clock. j/k

I can't possibly see how this _couldn't_ be chrono trigger but I'm almost scared to assume it is. But god I hope so...


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 2, 2008)

All I can wonder is how much ass Nintendo had to kiss at SE to persuade them to do this.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2008)

ahhh. that i would be awesome.
thanks for the update!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope tomorrow the clock doesn't read: HAHAHA All you guys suck for beliving this GWAHAHA.

This has to be real


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?


----------



## Prophet (Jul 2, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> All I can wonder is how much ass Nintendo had to kiss at SE to persuade them to do this.



With over 51 million DS's sold, I'd say not too much ass had to be kissed. I figure SE is keeping the lights on almost completely off of their DS ventures and _some_ PSP revenue. After FF12, they went in hard for the mobile market. I just wish the SE-Nintendo golden years of the SNES would return... *Get's lost in nostalgia*


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?


Sorry Jumpman, you FAILED.
You didn't even get to the part that explains why the game is called CHRONO Trigger.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 2, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> All I can wonder is how much ass Nintendo had to kiss at SE to persuade them to do this.


hmm... let's see here.
1. the original chronotrigger was made on the super famicom (the ds is very similar to in terms of power, coding and graphics).
2. the ds is the best selling system right now, going by world-wide numbers.
3. square-enix have been heavily supporting nintendo this generation, and just about every title that they've developed has turned a good profit.

yeah, I'm sure that nintendo had to twist their arms really hard.


----------



## hanman (Jul 2, 2008)

hoe lee crap!

this just made my night!


----------



## omatic (Jul 2, 2008)

Let's hope it's English-ified soon after it's out in Japan. 

I have yet to play all the way through - I got to the prison part, had some technical difficulties, and didn't have the heart to re-do everything from the beginning after that.


----------



## neveras (Jul 2, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> Let's hope it's English-ified soon after it's out in Japan.
> 
> I have yet to play all the way through - I got to the prison part, had some technical difficulties, and didn't have the heart to re-do everything from the beginning after that.


That's one thing they're bad with, it usually takes them some time before they port and translate.


----------



## Unchi-san (Jul 2, 2008)

with this release... you know its going to be ported so just be patient!  while i will play it when the J version gets released har har


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 2, 2008)

If this is real, my head will explode out of sheer awesome.

I've never played it, but I always wanted to do so.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 2, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> Let's hope it's English-ified soon after it's out in Japan.
> 
> I have yet to play all the way through - I got to the prison part, had some technical difficulties, and didn't have the heart to re-do everything from the beginning after that.



You're just as fail as Jumpman!


----------



## Prophet (Jul 2, 2008)

At the end charlie is given the chocalate factory.

Consider your game ruined.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't believe my eyes! X3 I loved this game! *hyperventilates*


----------



## SoulAnger (Jul 2, 2008)

an hour ago it was rumor.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im beginning to go back to this forsaken genre.


----------



## Celice (Jul 2, 2008)

Eh, I never thought the game was too special, but just an average game from Square :/

If this gets done in as good a quality as the FF DS games, I will shit love for Square.  For the past few years they've been getting worse and worse to me, but they've slowly been coming back to my attention


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 2, 2008)

great news if this is real.
if it gets a translation i will finally beat it. 

the original snes and the ps1 port didn't even come out in europe..


----------



## Seastars (Jul 2, 2008)

Only Celice seems to have touched on the possiblity that this could be a remake like FFIII,IV. But either way this is absolutly awesome news.


----------



## night_chrono (Jul 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?




Congratulations you officially just failed at life.  How does that make you feel?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 2, 2008)

This can't be true! I must be dreaming!


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm, any word on 2D or 3D?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 2, 2008)

MR_COW said:
			
		

> Hmm, any word on 2D or 3D?


I'd expect the same treatment as the FF remakes.
if it is indeed a remake I think it's safe to say there will be a translation hack before the official english rom is dumped


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I've never played CT, but all these people going mad is getting me pumped too!
But I'm pretty sure they will f*ck it up


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?



Let's see... if you factor in all the sidequests and other things to get a perfect ending.

About 3-5%?


----------



## Orc (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow. Best news since forever for me.
Time to set up the Super Famicom again and play my 2nd most favorite game ever.
(1st being Castlevania: SotN... :/)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 2, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


awesome nice find


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm against a graphical remake, I felt that the game was beautiful and perfect as it is.  I'd still like to see how they will do this, but I don't see the point, just stick it on VC instead or maybe a RPG classic compilation for DS which will have this and a couple of other Square/Enix titles.

But I guess that SE want mega moneys.

Oh well its not like I don't have the original anyway.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome news, can't work out from those scans if it's a graphical remake or not though..


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 2, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Awesome news, can't work out from those scans if it's a graphical remake or not though..



Looks like a small graphical update.  One of the pictures shows the two transporter pods with a time portal opening.

Edit:

Nevermind, I think that's just the old Chrono shot, from VC.  As the aspect looks like 4:3.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

On the left-hand page with the tiny teleporter screenshot, it looks like the text box is transparent... Waiting for Famitsu scans or better Shonen Jump ones.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

BRICKS WERE SHAT!

My favorite game of all time getting a DS version! Thanks Square-Enix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Port or remake, I hope they add some new stuff to the game.. whatever.. I'm happy!


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm against a graphical remake, I felt that the game was beautiful and perfect as it is.  I'd still like to see how they will do this, but I don't see the point, just stick it on VC instead or maybe a RPG classic compilation for DS which will have this and a couple of other Square/Enix titles.



seconded.

the original was perfect. if they change something, anything, it won't be for the better. i'm looking forward to it nonetheless. 

will probably buy it, even if it's 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it was one of the very few RPGs i enjoyed (i'm not really into FF.)


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 2, 2008)

If there are to be graphical changes, I hope everything to be 2D.

Also I guess I should say the all important fucking eh!


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

Now if only there was a Mario RPG DS remake...

I know it's coming to the Wii VC, but I can dream...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2008)

US site is open
http://na.square-enix.com/ctds/

From Siliconera:
"Many informed forum posters have claimed this to be real and that the game will be an enhanced port of the SNES original with extra content (think FF GBA titles) and polished visuals. We'll see whether or not that's true soon enough!

< Spencer's Note: The countdown clock Rolando posted is scheduled to end on July 7, 2008 at 00:00. First details then? >  "


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess this confirms a US release!!! Wouldn't it be weird if this was released in the US at the same time as the Japanese one?

One thing I'm sure we can expect is a new translation akin to Chrono Compendium's retranslation. I REALLY want to see some screens and music of the remake!


----------



## Hitto (Jul 2, 2008)

Meh.
I can already play it for free. On DS. On PSP. Shit, I'm wouldn't be surprised if there was a SNES emulator on iPod.
Maybe if they shat out a proper SEQUEL for once? Not like the shit-infested chrono cross, pleeeease.

Sorry, but squeenix won't get my money anymore. RELEASE NEW FUCKING GAMES, GODDAMMIT.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Meh.
> I can already play it for free. On DS. On PSP. Shit, I'm wouldn't be surprised if there was a SNES emulator on iPod.
> Maybe if they shat out a proper SEQUEL for once? Not like the shit-infested chrono cross, pleeeease.
> 
> Sorry, but squeenix won't get my money anymore. RELEASE NEW FUCKING GAMES, GODDAMMIT.


Don't buy it and let the ones who want it enjoy it?


----------



## kevenka (Jul 2, 2008)

Classic man...you gotta love a remake..


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2008)

This totally made my day. I would love it if the battle menu's could be done by touchscreen, making ATB a lot more efficient.
I wouldn't mind any graphical updates but I really would prefer if they didn't go 3d.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

Hell yeah. Chrono Trigger DS.

Now gimme Mother 1+2+3 on DS and we're totally set.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh man. First Kirby Superstar Deluxe. Then Diablo 3. Now CTDS.

Its like when they first announced the Spiderman movie. And when they first announced a live action Transformers movie.

Except there is no way in hell these games will disappoint! *grabs some wood... and knocks on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm against a graphical remake, I felt that the game was beautiful and perfect as it is.  I'd still like to see how they will do this, but I don't see the point, just stick it on VC instead or maybe a RPG classic compilation for DS which will have this and a couple of other Square/Enix titles.
> 
> But I guess that SE want mega moneys.
> 
> Oh well its not like I don't have the original anyway.



From the scans, seems like just a port to me (unless those are just images from the SNES version).

Yeah, the original FFIII and FFIV had some very simple graphics.. so it was nice to see a graphic revamp on those. But Chrono Trigger is one of the prettiest games on the SNES, a 3D remake with DS graphics would be probably uglier than the original.

I'm hoping to see some new content like the FF GBA remakes had.. some new sidequests would be nice


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

for those who can't keep their eyes off the clock:
step1: get the clock in screensaver format at http://narutrans.freehostia.com/ChronoTrigger.scr (right-click save as)
step2: place it in C:\windows\system32 (required for step4)
step3: download and install vital desktop from http://narutrans.freehostia.com/vd142.zip
step4: using VDconfig located in the vital desktop folder select chrono trigger
step5: activate vital desktop and configure it to your preferences
step6: enjoy your soundless chrono trigger DS clock wallpaper.

it uses your computer time to set itself.


----------



## juicemousezero (Jul 2, 2008)

Ummm... good god... this was unexpected...


----------



## Samutz (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> < Spencer's Note: The countdown clock Rolando posted is scheduled to end on July 7, 2008 at 00:00. First details then? >  "
> 
> It's not a countdown clock. It's just a normal clock. I decompiled the swf files this morning to see if I could find any undiscovered media (I didn't find any, checked both NA and JP sites), and found this:
> CODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdate = new Date();
> ...


It's just getting the current time and setting the clock's hands accordingly.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't care if they update the visuals. I just hope they keep the SNES soundtrack. The PS1 remake had an altered soundtrack.

I also want a new boss that requires some serious leveling up to beat. (Multiple "New Game+" playthroughs.)


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 2, 2008)

I never played Chrono Trigger before but everyone is always telling me how awesome it is. Would be good to experience on the ds.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

So, uh... anyone have any ideas how to get that working as a desktop for a Mac? (hopefully w/out installing anything... since i'm  doing this at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope they do a Port or Remake similar to what we see SE is doing with FFIV... Like rearranged music and 3D-grafix...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 2, 2008)

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG IM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

SOMEBOY PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS HAPPENINNG.


OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG IM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

SOMEBOY PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS HAPPENINNG.


OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG IM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

SOMEBOY PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS HAPPENINNG.


OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG IM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

SOMEBOY PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS HAPPENINNG.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?



Not very.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking up 95% of my vertical screen real-estate...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Around 5% of the game XP


----------



## Trolly (Jul 2, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! Lol, this is awesome. An official confirmation right out of the blue, kinda strange. How come they didn't announce it at E3 instead?!

Anyway, that's unbelievable, only problem being it'll probably be 2 years until it actually reaches American shores (didn't even bother mentioning Europe there). I guess I have the SNES version to complete in the mean time!


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So, uh... anyone have any ideas how to get that working as a desktop for a Mac? (hopefully w/out installing anything... since i'm  doing this at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best i could find is this: http://www.soft32.com/download_213606.html
a mac equivalent of vital desktop.
but i don't know if the screensaver file is mac-compatible.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG IM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> SOMEBOY PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS HAPPENINNG.


This is happening


----------



## Yuan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm against a graphical remake, I felt that the game was beautiful and perfect as it is.  I'd still like to see how they will do this, but I don't see the point, just stick it on VC instead or maybe a RPG classic compilation for DS which will have this and a couple of other Square/Enix titles.
> 
> But I guess that SE want mega moneys.
> 
> Oh well its not like I don't have the original anyway.



No better resolution?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 2, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Meh.
> I can already play it for free. On DS. On PSP. Shit, I'm wouldn't be surprised if there was a SNES emulator on iPod.
> Maybe if they shat out a proper SEQUEL for once? Not like the shit-infested chrono cross, pleeeease.
> 
> Sorry, but squeenix won't get my money anymore. RELEASE NEW FUCKING GAMES, GODDAMMIT.


Almost EVERY new Square game I played (especially on the PS2) blew hard. And with their to turn based games policy I'd hate to see a sequel as it would probably follow their new policy. Bottom line is I loved Square in the SNES days with their great story telling and terrific game play but I never really care for their new stuff and while FFIII was disappointing in terms of just leveling up, I am extremly hyped over FFIV and Chrono Trigger as these were two of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

None better at the moment, until someone provides better scans (this one looks like it was snapped with a digital camera). Famitsu is supposed to provide some info this week (according to rumors).

I still think I can see a transparent text box in that teleporter screenshot.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2008)

DSFanboy has some more news:

http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/07/02/chrono-...-u-s-this-year/

They claim it will be in North-America this Holiday season.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

So it's confirmed to be the same (but slightly enhanced) game!


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 2, 2008)

I`m very disappointed seeing, that this project doesn`t get the "love" FFIV is getting with its Remake/Port. 

But it is still a great game and anybody who hasn`t experienced it yet will now have the chance to do so...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

The official press release is out:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> CHRONO TRIGGER Returns! The Timeless Classic Teleports to Nintendo DS This Holiday Season
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA USA
> Journey Through Time with the RPG Masterpiece that Started It All
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> The official press release is out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.  Thanks for the update CMan.  

I'm really, really excited for the re-vamped version.

Should be one hell of a Holiday season!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 2, 2008)

Fuck it people.
Don't pirate this game.
Support Square and buy the game.
It's going to be grand.


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Fuck it people.
> Don't pirate this game.
> Support Square and buy the fucking game.


Why support them, they have enough money as is. It's not like they are some 3rd party company.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't wait!!!but isn't this remake being done a bit too quickly? I mean...a classic like this has to be done and represented in a good way...not a slap on.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> I can't wait!!!but isn't this remake being done a bit too quickly? I mean...a classic like this has to be done and represented in a good way...not a slap on.


I doubt it. SE have most likely been working on this for a while now, and I would worry about quality. SE are polished mother fuckers


----------



## jos7960 (Jul 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not exactly a straight port, then, but also not a dramatic remake.



Touchscreen support, wireless play.
God yes, ill buy this, just to let Square see that more classics should be rereleased like this.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 2, 2008)

Just don't think of it as a remake, because it isn't...
Also, would the crappy 3D capabilities of the DS do a Chrono Trigger remake justice? No fucking way.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2008)

Well Square Enix themselves that its "remastered exclusively for the Nintendo DS", so that is like say when movies and music are remastered.  It'll just be "remastered" in a way to suit the DS two screens more, proper ratio and no blocky squashy stuff like you get when you play some games with a SNES emulator.

Only extra stuff is a new dungeon & wireless play.

Press Release:
"Originally released in 1995 on Super NES® and shipping more than 2.5 million copies worldwide, CHRONO TRIGGER has been hailed as one of the greatest games of all time by critics and fans alike. With a unique and multifaceted storyline, the game revolutionized the world of RPGs with never-before-seen features, including an unprecedented soundtrack and multiple endings determined by side quests and the player's actions.

With artwork by famed manga artist Akira Toriyama and an unprecedented and inspiring musical score created by Yasunori Mitsuda, CHRONO TRIGGER represents the best-in-class of the video game world. This newly revamped edition maintains all of the game's original elements and spirit while introducing the portability, dual-screen presentation and Touch-Screen functionality of Nintendo DS. Players will soon be able to rediscover the exhilarating RPG experience, breathtaking storyline and innovative gameplay in the palm of their hands.

STORY

When a newly developed teleportation device malfunctions at the Millennial Fair, young Crono must travel through time to rescue his misfortunate companion from an intricate web of past and present perils. The swashbuckling adventure that ensues soon unveils an evil force set to destroy the world, triggering Crono's race against time to change the course of history and bring about a brighter future.

FEATURES

-- A masterpiece with an engaging and unparalleled storyline, leading to the discovery of multiple epic conclusions to a journey that transcends time

-- An unprecedented and inspiring musical score created by Yasunori Mitsuda

-- Intriguing battle system made possible by the unique combination of the Active Time Battle system and Tech skills

-- Famed character designer Akira Toriyama lends his signature art style to create the vibrant world that has captivated gamers around the world

-- Taking advantage of the Nintendo DS hardware, CHRONO TRIGGER makes its way onto the portable platform with all-new dual screen presentation and Touch-Screen functionality

-- A brand new dungeon and a Wireless Play mode adds exciting new dimensions to this timeless classic"


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 2, 2008)

"Taking advantage of the Nintendo DS hardware, CHRONO TRIGGER makes its way onto the portable platform with *all-new dual screen presentation* and Touch-Screen functionality..."

I hope that part means they will be giving it the full 3D makeover, ala FFIII and FFIV.

Pretty damn, big news, though, either way. Not much of a surprise, though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

Me too, just no chibis please.


----------



## JBates (Jul 2, 2008)

lol and i've been playing chrono trigger on snemul for a while now.  oh well, its important to experience the original.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

According to the DS Fanboy article, the game is reported to be mostly the same in its 2D form.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 2, 2008)

excellent... Let's hope it's a remake only


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

i think it sounds more like they added more details, without harming the 2D graphics style of the game.
but still, nothing can be said for sure untill someone can provide screenshots of the game.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah square enix wooooooooooot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 clap clap clap


----------



## Celice (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw a blurry scan somewhere--the game was still in 2D from what it looked like.  NOt just 2D, but the same 2D we saw since its release.  My want to play just fell down a couple floors


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 2, 2008)

I want nothing more than just an enhanced port, much like the Final Fantasy GBA releases. It's already been confirmed that there's extra story content (IE a "new dungeon"), and I hope they leave the 2D graphics alone. I consider it to be one of the best looking 2D games of all time and wouldn't change a thing. Though I do hope they find a way to include the FMVs from the PS1 version. 

Somewhat choppy 3D visuals are an upgrade for a game like Final Fantasy IV because it was ugly to begin with, but Chrono Trigger is visually superb and should be left alone. Unless of course they wanted to do a console remake, with 3D visuals that could do the game justice.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 2, 2008)

On gamefaqs it says it's coming to USA but not JAPAN. How's that?

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/950181.html


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 2, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> On gamefaqs it says it's coming to USA but not JAPAN. How's that?
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/950181.html


Thats because gamefaquers is crap.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 2, 2008)

Double post my bad.

Everybody says its a port,and not a remake.
Were is the %$#%&# link that says that?


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Double post my bad.
> 
> Everybody says its a port,and not a remake.
> Were is the %$#%&# link that says that?


Those are just speculations. It doesn't really matter if it becomes a port or a remake it will still be fucking awsome


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Double post my bad.
> 
> Everybody says its a port,and not a remake.
> Were is the %$#%&# link that says that?


The original announcement came in an issue of Famitsu (supposedly) and in a scan of that supposed page (here) we can see what is clearly a 2D sprite-based image of Chrono Trigger. However, this may be A) A fake scan. B) An image of the original used by Famitsu for their article. Or C) an actual gameplay image.

Personally I believe it to be C, the real deal for three reasons: 1) The press release S-E released after this leaked mentioned nothing about a visual change outside of making use of both screens. In fact the _only_ new functions they mention are a new dungeon and a wireless mode. They would have made a larger detail about a new visual style and about it being a remake if it were indeed that. To further confirms matters, when they announced their GBA Final Fantasy remakes they made the same sort of claims; (paraphrasing) "New dungeons!" but nothing else.

2) It's Famitsu, they have the inside scoop generally. They'd have mentioned and/or showed something if it were a remake.

3) There's no reason to change the visuals. Chrono Trigger has some of the best 2D sprites of all time, it has aged extremely well. To date they've only visually remade games that were in dire need of it. Final Fantasy III had to be remade because the only had NES sprites available to them, and IV was visually dated as well, looking more like a late NES game than what it truly was, an early SNES title.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Double post my bad.
> 
> Everybody says its a port,and not a remake.
> Were is the %$#%&# link that says that?
> ...


----------



## Serabii (Jul 3, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> On gamefaqs it says it's coming to USA but not JAPAN. How's that?
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/950181.html


nope I think they didn't put the date for the Japanese release...

as always JP version is still be first, they'll be getting the game on July 7, 2008 (stated on the [squenix jp link (Coming Soon 200807070000)) thats 4days from now...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, a few days until the Japanese release and only JUST NOW are we getting news about it?

Square is doing a pretty good job of keeping things under wraps from the looks of it.  I wonder what other goodies they have in store?  Since especially now it's going to be hard to tell just what they're brewing behind closed doors.


----------



## blahman (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant see what is clearly 2D sprite. Even turned screen brightness all the way up still dont see anything.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can someone explain to me why Chrono Trigger has such a cult following? I havent played the game so I wouldn't know...


----------



## Kijof (Jul 3, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why Chrono Trigger has such a cult following? I havent played the game so I wouldn't know...



Because CT is one of the most great RPG done in the history.


----------



## vinikun (Jul 3, 2008)

Serabii said:
			
		

> bahamuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt this. I looked at the Famitsu scan and it clearly says 2008???or in other words Winter 2008.


----------



## granville (Jul 3, 2008)

I submitted game data for this on Gamefaqs. I think it was done by me because it put EXACTLY what I submitted. I put thd US date because there was no option to do the Japanese date as well (you can only put one date for one region in the game submission). I thought everyone would be more interested in the US date since it's a US site.

Whether it used my submission or not, someone else went in and added the JPN release date now! Q4 2008 for US and Japan!

EDIT: BTW, that July 7th date is probably the day the website is officially launching out of teaser mode. I guess we'll get some info-media on Monday!


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, someone made a 3D version of the game, and posted a trailer on youtube. Unfortunately, square emailed them and told them to stop.



and



Edit: Oh and why does noone give a crap about Chrono Cross? It was one of square's best games, rated 10 on GS. I sure loved it

Edit 2: If they don't make the game as good as these videos if not better, lots of people will be pissed. Because those were made in 2004! Beautiful graphics for 2004, and very professional.

Edit 3: Oh and yeah, i never played Chrono Trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll try it soon...


----------



## Yuan (Jul 3, 2008)

FrEEz902 said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh and why does noone give a crap about Chrono Cross? It was one of square's best games, rated 10 on GS. I sure loved it



I loved Chrono Cross, but to remake it.. Well, deserves PS3 Graphics at least.


----------



## dryo (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG THIS IS BALLS AWSOME FUCKIN SHIUTKE BALLZER FUCK FUCKITY OHHHH!!!!!! OHHHHHHHHHH!!! BALLS......wait..what? Chrono Trigger DS? i tought this was the maple story thread. excuse me for my intrusion.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 3, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why Chrono Trigger has such a cult following? I havent played the game so I wouldn't know...


Excellent characters, multiple endings, an option to restart your game using all your stats from your previous game, great story, um little things like feeding your cats are HIGHLY driven towards your ending, kick ass battle system including a way which characters use special moves together, beautiful sprites, time travel, and much much more.


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 3, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this on both the PSX one and SNES one?


----------



## granville (Jul 3, 2008)

Cleaner shot of the same scan!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiratai said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Rockfang (Jul 7, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll play this and actually finish it this time. I played it on the PS1 and loved it but got to a trial and was found guilty and had to break out and ended up having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge and could never beat it. How far in was I?



When I first read the quoted post, I thought he was talking about real life..until I got to "...having to fight some kind of machine on a bridge...".  I actually thought he was playing until he went to jail and broke out of jail.


----------



## Venko (Jul 8, 2008)

Holy shit... holy shit... holy shit... holy shit... holy shit... holy shit...

Oh my god... oh my god... oh my god... oh my god... oh my god... oh my god...

This is great news


----------

